# From where should I start learning python ?



## sanyam0108 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi , please help me . Where do you suggest me to start learning python ?
Please recommend some sites , links , books  , software's , etc.

Please also recommend that which IDE I have to use for python ?


----------



## EnriqueIglesias (Jan 20, 2014)

Try Codecademy.com.I am learning HTML there and I must say a fun and interactive site to learn Coding.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 20, 2014)

Try this 


learnpythonthehardway .org/


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 21, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> Try this
> 
> 
> learnpythonthehardway .org/



+1 for this


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2014)

sanyam0108 said:


> Hi , please help me . Where do you suggest me to start learning python ?
> Please recommend some sites , links , books  , software's , etc.
> 
> Please also recommend that which IDE I have to use for python ?



Are you learning python to make a career (LAMP development) or just starting your programming journey?

Either way, i will recommend two very good options, one in the form of a book and other, as an open MOOC course.

For the book, get this eyes closed - Amazon.in - Buy Head First Python Book Online at Low Price in India | Head First Python Reviews & Ratings

Even if you buy the book, enroll this course too:

*www.udacity.com/course/cs101

This is one of the most popular courses in udacity. Best way to learn python and put it to good use.

Happy coding.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

+1 for HF book of Python. A nice book with ample examples and you wont get bored at any point, that I can promise


----------



## SunE (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice suggestions! One of my friend uses codeacademy to learn python and he finds it very interesting.


----------



## nims11 (Jan 21, 2014)

I had started off with python official beginner guide which I had found good at that time. Maybe take a look at it. Later I read the core python programming for in-depth. Anyway, start off with any beginner material. Also make a habit of using python docs as they are pretty well informed and beginner friendly.


----------



## bloodlife (Jan 23, 2014)

+1 for Codeacademy Python


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 25, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Also make a habit of using python docs as they are pretty well informed and beginner friendly.


 to that. Whatever book you take, chances are it will miss some or the other topic. If you do learn Python from a book, do make a habit of refering to Python docs every now and then as they explain inner workings of Python along with the usual programming concepts.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 26, 2014)

I learned from here. I think the course repeats itself after a set period of time.

*class.coursera.org/programming1-002


----------



## spikey360 (May 21, 2014)

My two bits

*www.astro.ufl.edu/~warner/prog/python.html


----------



## nancytrip (Jul 23, 2014)

The absolute easiest way of learning Python is by completing this book.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2014)

*www.udacity.com/course/ud036 and *www.udacity.com/course/cs253

I took the later one and it was really good


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2017)

So many ways to start learning python. No undisputed king! :/

Kinda good.


----------

